
Review of the URB-E electric scooter - prostoalex
http://www.theverge.com/2015/12/3/9841640/urb-e-electric-scooter-hands-on-review
======
ratboy666
Illegal in New York City

[http://www.nydailynews.com/new-york/exclusive-police-
crackdo...](http://www.nydailynews.com/new-york/exclusive-police-crackdown-
illegal-scooters-article-1.2279900)

So, $1500 -- and it will be confiscated. Another set of fines could be applied
$500 + no insurance, no registration, possibly no motorcycle license. These
things cannot be registered -- so no way to make them legal under current New
York legislation.

Ignorantia juris non excusat

~~~
kolinko
So what? They are legal in quite a few places already (and electric bikes in
most countries for over a decade), and they will be legal in NYC very soon as
well.

------
IIAOPSW
e-bikes are a thing in other parts of the world. hope to see them catch on
stateside. They have all the advantages this guy mentioned.

The one I own is a bit like this model
[http://i00.i.aliimg.com/img/pb/663/828/722/722828663_048.jpg](http://i00.i.aliimg.com/img/pb/663/828/722/722828663_048.jpg)

------
ihm
Unimotos (see e.g., [0]) are a good, more sidewalk-friendly bike-alternative
I've found.

[0]:
[http://electricunicyclereviews.com/application/files/1814/35...](http://electricunicyclereviews.com/application/files/1814/3581/1185/KingSong14C-1.png)

------
mcphage
That looks pretty sweet, and $1,500 isn't very much for a vehicle.

